# Operation Bombshell - By Samster (Imagery, SWG)



## samster (Jul 28, 2011)

~BBW, Imagery, ~SWG - Writers Note: This is a six part today with parts 1 to 3 posted today and the remaining three will be posted over the weekend.

*
Operation Bombshell
by Samster*​
*Chapter 1 - Eye Candy*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/art/Operation-Bombshell-Chapter-1-244947504

He pulled the police cruiser into the Starbucks parking lot and waited. 8.15am and the sun was already bright in the electric blue sky. A line of cars, trucks and SUVs were forming in the drive thru whilst the more active customers made their way into and out of the coffee shop. Sheriffs Deputy, Jack Ranger sat and watched it all. He was used to watching. Ten years in the army as an MP, a honorable discharge and he was six months into his career with the Wichita Falls Police Department. Compared to the rough and tumble of army bases in Iraq and Kabul it was easy street. Very little chance of getting shot at outside a suburban Starbucks.

Also way better visuals; Ranger watched a cute blonde walk from the coffee shop to her car, balancing her morning latte. Ranger watched her drive out of the lot and then focused on the raised highway exit. Wichita Falls wasnt big enough to have a rush hour like Dallas, or Houston or any major city but with a population of 100,000 the morning work traffic was plenty busy. A line of vehicles were forming on the off ramp before the traffic light. Plenty of time for the keen eyed Ranger to clock his mark. Sure enough his eyes rested on the white Chevy Tahoe with the Hills Autoplex logo running along the sides as it pulled off the raised highway and joined the line of cars waiting on the green light.

He shifted his weight in the cruisers seat and waited. Ranger was a brave man. The army had taught him to keep the toughest of the tough in line. Hed duked it out with drunk marines in bars across the world, the odd crazy ass Taliban and whatever other dumb asses chose to mess with the US army. Now in the WFPD he kept the drunk rednecks, bikers or whatever trouble makers the town had in line. None of them really scared him. 6ft5, 240lbs of tough muscle and an IQ well above average and Ranger was tougher and smarter than most. So he never got scared. When the chips were down Jack Ranger always performed. He had total confidence.

But the driver of the Tahoe scared the hell out of him.

Heart still beating like an over worked piston he watched the Tahoe edge forward in the traffic and then, as it did every morning, pull off into the Starbucks parking lot. Its driver was a creature of routine. Most civilians were in Rangers experience. They never thought anybody could be watching them. Thats why stalkers found it so damn easy. Not that Ranger was a stalker. Ahead the Tahoe rolled to a stop. Its driver never went into the drive thru. Always stopping, heading into the Starbucks and chatting with whoever was around. Maybe even Ranger?

His heart kept beating.

A bead of sweat ran down his forehead as the drivers door opened and the driver emerged. Krista Vaughan was drop dead sexy with curves to die for. Not toned and lean like an athlete but soft and plump like she spent most of her day sat on her butt at Hills Autoplex. Ranger gulped as he checked out her ass. Damn that was one hell of an ass! A big scoop of round jello that jutted out like an oversize bubble and hung there almost ponderously, begging to be squeezed.

Ranger groaned. He didnt understand why but hot, fat women turned him on like nothing else.

Opening the door he followed on. He could hear her tall heels tick tocking on the asphalt above the traffic rumble. Her butt cheeks wobbled slightly with each step. How he longed to just reach out and take handful. He loved that softness; like she wouldnt last ten minutes in army track training but fitted in so perfectly to modern America. The kind of lifestyle hed been protecting all those miles away in Iraq and Afghanistan; or so the Generals had told them. Ranger always figured he was protecting the interests of the US government, big oil and a bunch of billionaires; not some overweight, curvy MILF with a big, fat juicy ass in Wichita Falls. Or maybe he was just a guy doing a job?

A few paces behind Krista he stepped into the Starbucks. The smell of coffee hit him hard and, like everybody who stepped through those doors, he took a deep breath and smiled. There was something about the smell of coffee that woke a guy up. After ten hours on the night shift he needed it. Standing in line he could smell Kristas sugary scent mixing in with the coffee aroma. It was a nice mix. He listened as Krista ordered her mocha frappuccino. She had a sexy accent that combined Texan in with Southern Belle. Like maybe she was born in Georgia, or Alabama or Florida and then moved out to Texas years back? Ranger puzzled over that for a moment. Hed have to find out.

Then without warning Krista turned to him and said:

Its so awesome that guys like you serve and protect!

Ranger blinked and tried to focus.

Ummm

Krista continued, batting her long eyelashes and taking hold of his muscled up arms:

Its amazing what yall do. An Iummmmtotally wanted to say how grateful I am.

He felt that bead of sweat return on his forehead. Facing down bad guys and he was as cool as it gets; but looking into this MILFs big brown eyes and he was going to putty. Desperately the big tough guy tried to collect himself.

Thanks he managed to stammer.

Your very welcome replied Krista before winking and adding ya have beautiful eyes too.

For a moment Ranger stood frozen. Was she hitting on him? He was no expert but he kind of got that impression. But could he be sure? The moment passed into ten long seconds as Ranger struggled to respond. The tension was broken by Kristas frappuccino arriving.

Your frappuccinos ready said the barista.

Disappointed Krista let go, took the frappucinno and turned on her heels. Flashing Ranger a final smile and a wink, whilst checking out his buffed up body, she headed back outside. Hauling herself up into the SUV she turned the motor back on and accelerated out of the lot; just in time to see Ranger emerge from the Starbucks. Krista bit her glossy lips. This guy was hot. Tall and buffed up he was bulging out of his uniform. Massive broad shoulders, buffed up arms, a hard bubble butt and legs that were as thick as tree trunks  he was her dream hunk. She liked a man in uniform. She waved; he ignored her. With a sigh she pulled out of the lot and back onto the raised highway and on to work. At some level Krista accepted he was out of her league. She took great care with her appearance with regular trips to the salon, expertly applied make-up, a little botox to hide the wrinkles and breast implants. But none of that could hide the fact Krista was fat. Aged thirty four, two kids, a sedentary office job and a love of all things sweet and sugary had the 5ft5 Krista was getting chunky. Not the kind of figure major league hunks like Deputy Ranger chased.

Getting back into his cruiser and Ranger sipped his Americano. His head was still thumping. Had she been hitting on him? How had he screwed it up that bad? For three weeks hed been lusting after Krista Vaughan and shed just hit on him and hed fucked it up.

Shit! he snapped.

He knew plenty about her. She was aged thirty four, divorced and had two kids. The divorce was a year back and ten months ago shes moved from the Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex up to Wichita Falls to take a job as Business Development Manager at Hills Auto Group. From the tax records Ranger figured she made about $60,000; decent money in Wichita Falls. Ranger guessed shed taken the Hills job to move away from the ex-husband. She went to church every Sunday and had no criminal record. And she was hotter than hell.

Fuck it grunted Ranger as he turned the ignition and pulled the Crown Vic out of the lot. It was time to drop the cruiser at the station, sign out, head home and then plan his next move in Operation Bombshell. Maybe he did have a chance?

Approaching mid day and Krista was sat in the passenger seat of her bosses tripped up Chevrolet Avalanche as they headed back from a meeting. Either side the open Texas landscape was rolling by as they rumbled back towards town. The pair had just completed a successful sales pitch to Dan King of King Ranching & Petroleum; selling them a whole fleet of trucks and finance package at a healthy margin. Across, in the drivers seat, her boss, Hank Hill, was a happy man. For years hed been trying to muscle his arch rival, Charlie Nearburg of Nearbug Auto Mall, out of the King business. Krista had breezed along, got him a meeting with Dan King and hed won the deal. She was a dream compared to his usual sales guys; easy to get along with, always at work on time, no issues like drink or drugs and hotter than hell.

Helluva job back there Krista said Hank.

Thanks she chirped.

Ya know continued Hank Im damned impressed by the job your doin for me. One helluva catch you were.

Krista smiled. She liked Hank. He was an easy going boss. As long as her targets were hit Hank didnt mind the occasional long lunch to get her nails done or leaving early to pick Megan and Hunter up from her mom and dad. What had originally been taken as a stepping stone job to get her away from the ex-husband was looking more like a long term deal for Krista.

Checking his Rolex wristwatch Hank added:

Well get some dinner on the way. You fancy Chillis or McBrides?

UmmmmChillis! I totally love their fajitas and all those sauces ya get to dip em in! But ya gotta watch me Hank because Im trying to lose some weightmy ass is getting so fat its like in a different zip code!

Hank laughed.

If your ass got any hotter wed be fryin eggs on it.

Hah!!!

Glancing across Krista checked her boss out. He was hot too. Twelve months being single and Krista was starting to get restless. She was starting to look at guys like she had back at high school. Taking her faith seriously Krista knew she needed to find a good man soon before she started doing things she would regret.

Oh my Gawd Hank I need to find a hot guy soon!!

Hank blinked; he liked Krista but she was crazy as hell. The woman was like a battering ram; just saying whatever popped into her head. At first hed wondered how a guy could have been so stupid as to divorce a hottie like her. A few months working with her and he figured he understood. Shed driven the poor guy crazy.

Hey, I introduced Hoyt to ya?

Screw you Hank! countered Krista, slapping his arm that guys a total goof ball and ya know it!

What about Chris?

He isnt answering my texts.

His loss.

I thought he was cute mused Krista.

How many texts did you send?

Ummmmfifty yesterday.

Jeeze Krista, groaned Hank.

I like him! protested Krista and ya know Im the kinda person who is just out there and I say what I think, ya know? Its like why pretend I dont like him? Hes cute and has a good job and all that soooooo

You send him fifty texts? asked Hank, eyebrows raised.

Yeah.

Any response?

No.

Then move on. Any other fish in the sea?

UmmmmI met a totally gorgeous cop this morning at Starbucks. Ive seen him a few times and he is so freakin hot its out there. Hes ass is sooooooooo hot I was like sticking to the seat excited! Every time I see him Im thinking Save a Horse Ride a Cowboy! Like a he could be a Chippendale or something

I get the damned picture! cut in Hank before the description went any further you like the guy?

Yeah I do, nodded Krista.

So ask him out!

I told him he had beautiful eyes this morning and he said nothing. It was like I was freakin begging him to ask me out! But I guess he could be married or gay or

Not many gay cops round here, mused Hank.

Whatever! Oh lordy, hes waaaaaaaaay too hot to be single! His name tag had Ranger on it but his uniform was so tight round his pecs I could hardly read it and I bet hes got an awesome six pack

Hank groaned as he watched Wichita Falls approach ahead. Listening to Krista could be hard work. Even his wife struggled to talk that much. It was like she ran a mile a minute and didnt give a damn what she said. But Hank liked her. Not just because she was hot but because she tried. Krista tried to be good at her job, tried to be a good mom, tried to look her best and so far as Hank was concerned didnt deserve to be single.

Hell, if you shut up about the guy Ill find out if hes single for ya! shouted Hank.

How?

Debbies dads a cop, hell tell me.

Awesome!

Now shut the hell up about pecs, six packs and hot ass.

Im not embarrassing ya, am I Hank? winked Krista.

Moments later he pulled into the Chillis parking lot. It was time for Hank to have his fun. He could listen to Krista yacking on as she stuffed herself with fajitas any day of the week. As long as the gal worked for Hills Autoplex that ass wasnt getting any smaller.


Late afternoon and Vickie Wooton was sat at her desk. She had a corner office that overlooked the expansive parking lot of her successful gym. Founding Activ8 ten years previous shed grown it into THE upscale gym in Wichita Falls. All the soccer moms, office workers, professionals, rich seniors and the like called in and dutifully paid their $75 monthly subscriptions. The when you added in all the training classes, vending machines, spa treatments and coffee shop you had a thriving business.

It helped that Vickie was a toned, fit red head with picture perfect looks. Every time the local press wanted a successful female businessperson to talk to they went to Vickie. Her picture was always in the Enquirer and she regularly appeared on local news. Over time shed become a mini-celebrity. None of which was making her feel good at that exact moment. Her idiot girlfriend, Taylor, had moved out of Vickies smart condo and wasnt answering calls. The spat had begun after Taylors pug puppy, Gonzo, chewed up one of Vickies spikey red wigs. Mad as hell Vickie had lashed out at the dog and Taylor had stormed out. At first Vickie had been glad to be shut of the bimbo and her dog. Now she was missing Taylor.

Reaching for her desk phone Vickie punched a number in from memory; Taylors cell phone. Two rings and the line went dead.

Bitch! snapped Vickie.

Then the desk phone rang. Anxiously Vickie grabbed the phone; maybe Taylor was calling her back? That made sense! Taylor was naturally happy go lucky and wouldnt stay mad forever. Hell, in Vickies experience she was too dumb to remember what she was mad about.

Yes, said Vickie.

Hey, is that Vickie Wooton speaking? said a chirpy, friendly but unfamiliar female voice.

Yeah snarled an irritated Vickie. It wasnt Taylor and this sounded suspiciously like a sales call.

Awesome! Im Krista Vaughan and Im calling from

Vickie cut her off.

How did you get this number? Im off any crappy sales databases so it better be good or your gonna hear from my lawyer, snapped Vickie, enjoying letting out some of the frustrations. This was just the sort of stupid ass phone call she could imagine Taylor making in her crappy sales job.

There was a pause before Krista regrouped and said:

I work for Hills Auto Group and my boss, Hank Hill, gave me your number. Im totally sorry if your busy and I can call back some other time? But we have this awesome promotion were runnin called Loyalty Trac where we can cross sell and up sell your product as part of the fantastic package we offer our customers, vendors and strategic partners like Napa, Subway and GM. Our Loyalty Trac plan is market leading and provides ya with a constant pipleline of

Rolling her eyes Vickie listened to the sales crap; this woman could talk a mile a minute. Vickie knew who Hank Hill was. If she was a mini celebrity he was a full on major league. Football star turned businessman he was the face of Wichita Falls business. Not only did he own Hills Auto Group but a load of Subways, a Napa franchise and a few car washes. Along way from Bill Gates or Warren Buffet but a big deal in a small town. Whatever this Loyalty Trac crap was Vickie figured it was worth talking about just to get in with Hank. When Krista finally paused for breath, Vickie said:

Okay, I get it. You want to meet and talk me through it?

Sure thing! exclaimed Krista youll be amazed by the benefits and

When do you want to meet? cut in an irritated Vickie.

UmmmmI can do tomorrow at.ummmmm.ten?

Fine. Youre in my diary. Now quit wasting my time.

At that Vickie hung up.

Across town Krista replaced the headset, clicked on the Outlook diary icon and booked Vickie Wooton in for 10am. She liked meetings at 10am. That meant she had another hour or so in bed and got a bit more time with her eight and six year olds; Hunter and Megan. Glancing across her desk Krista looked at the portrait that held centre stage. Still she couldnt quite believe her ex-husband had walked out on all that. Krista loved her kids more than anything.

Hows the Loyalty Trac promotion going? asked Hank Hill as he walked past.

Looking up from the family photograph Krista smiled:

Awesome!

How many meetings booked?

Ummmthree.

Cool nodded Hank by the way I found the goods out about your Chippendale cop.

Oh lordy! gasped Krista tell me!!

Get another two Loyalty Trac appointments booked and Ill spill the beans.

Hank!! Please tell me!!!

Two more appointments.

He walked away. Krista bit her lips and watched; she wished Hank Hill wasnt married. He was hot in the cocky, ex jock turned businessman way. Then she thought back to Ranger, the cop. Crossing her legs she felt herself get a little hot and bothered. He was totally hot. Then she turned back to her computer screen; it was time for the next appointment.
.


5.30pm rolled around and Sales Director, Colt Henderson, had timed his departure to run directly alongside Krista Vaughan. It was no coincidence that he was a few steps behind as she exited the dealership. When Krista had first started at Hills, the usually skinny chick loving Colt hadnt paid her much attention. But over time hed developed a crush. True, the spikey haired blonde was fat and as she made her way across the parking lot her wiggling walk combined a waddle as well. Unlike many women who got fat Krista hadnt let herself go; she was always sexily dressed, perfectly made up, funky hair do, tall heels and the works. All added up she was the hottest fat chick Colt had ever seen.

For the first time in his life, however, it wasnt just looks that had Colt chasing. He really liked Krista the person. She was always chirpy, happy, funny and laughed at just about everything and anything. Downside was she just kept talking and half of it was total crap but that was way better then the standard bitchy chicks Colt chased. There was a kooky religious side but Colt figured he could live with that. So, always a man of action, Colt Henderson was going to go for a date.

Hey Krista! said Colt you got a minute?.

Krista glanced at her wristwatch.

Ummmsure but Ive gotta pick Hunter and Megan up from daycare.

Sure, nodded Colt you know I got VIP suite tickets for that IndyCar race down at Texas Motor Speedway this weekend?

Yeah, nodded Krista.

Itll be one hell of a race. The first dual IndyCar races in one night, pit passes and we get to watch from one of the suites. Itll be awesome let me tell you!!

Okay nodded Krista again.

I got two tickets and wanted to ask you to come with.

Biting her glossy lip Krista thought. At work Colt was her direct boss so that made things complicated. Plus he reminded her a lot of her ex husband. Not in that he was a jerk but they looked alike; ex jocks who were losing the pumped up figure that attracted her in the first place. Then there was the complication of who would look after her kids Saturday night.

Ummmthanks sooooooo much for the offer replied Krista but I gotta think about it, okay?

Disappointed Colt nodded:

Sure.

Ive gotta think about a babysitter cos mom and dad are down in Florida over the weekend and Ive never been to a whats it race?

IndyCar.

Gotcha.

Collecting himself Colt recognized a polite rejection when he got one. With Krista as an employee he didnt want to push too hard. Let her think it through. But he wasnt going to back down yet; this one might be a keeper.

No sweat, itll be awesome but you think it through, he said with a wink itd be cool to have the hottest chick round here hangin out with me.

A broad smile flashed across Kristas face. Compliments were always the way to her heart.

You think Im hot? she laughed.

Hell yea!

I think Im fat pouted Krista.

Stepping in a little closer Colt ran a hand around her bulbous posterior and squeezed. Her butt was a big round jello bubble held firm by a pair a ready to pop Spanx. She didnt push him back.

Youve got some killer curves for sure chuckled Colt before stepping away.

So curvys not fat?

Not for this ol boy, replied Colt you think about Saturday and let me know.

Sure thing, nodded Krista.

Stepping up into her SUV she waved at Colt before turning the ignition key and pulling out of the lot. It was nice to have a decent guy chasing her. Colt, imagined Krista, would have been a total hottie in his baseball playing prime, but in his late thirties those days were behind. Glancing down at her own porked up figure Krista smiled ruefully. Her own cheerleading prime was well past her. Maybe it was crazy to be even thinking about buffed up younger guys like Ranger the cop? Maybe Colt would work out much better? Whatever, it was a nice problem to puzzle over.


----------



## samster (Jul 28, 2011)

*Chapter 2  Operation Bombshell Goes Operational*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/#/d41u39i

The following morning, taking an hour longer than her usual schedule, Krista said goodbye to the family dog, Oscar, and reversed her SUV out of the driveway and onto Sunnydale Lane. She lived in a three bedroom, single story house on one of Wichita Falls southern sub divisions. It had been a bank repo and Kristas parents had given her a big deposit so she snapped it up for $145,000. With a small mortgage, a company car and her $60,000 salary went a long way.

Her son, Hunter, was sat across in the front passenger seat and her daughter, Megan, was sat in the back. The two kids had different characters. Hunter was loud, outgoing and extroverted. Megan was quiet, shy and reflective. So it was no surprise that Hunter was doing the talking.

Im gonna ask Savannah Hill to marry me today! he exclaimed.

Megan giggled in the back and Krista laughed. Her eight year old had his first crush; her bosses daughter Savannah. A devastatingly cute little blonde girl, Savannah had won the Little Miss Wichita Falls contest and was the elementary schools resident heartthrob. Krista winked and said:

You gonna give her a kiss?

No, thats yucky!! protested Hunter.

You think hes gonna get lucky, Megan sweetie? asked Krista, glancing back at her daughter.

No ways Hunter cool enough to marry Savannah, declared Megan.

Im one of the coolest kids, shouted Hunter way cooler than Jiimmy Jackson or Josh Kozar or Chris Carslon or

Youre not as cool as Jo Goldman!

Hunter paused and then turned to his mom.

Im waaaaaaaaaaaaay cooler than Jo Goldman!

Sure ya are, sweetie, nodded Krista.

Hes not, giggled Megan.

The conversation continued as they drove along Southwest Parkway and towards the Lake Wellington elementary school. For the first time in a long time Krista felt good. Her once happy little family had seemed to fall apart after her ex husband walked out. Hunter seemed to fight with every kid he found and Megan barely spoke. The move to Wichita Falls had worked well. Kristas mom and dad called round regular and the kids were happy again. She still got the odd questions about whens daddy coming home? but they were getting few and far between. If the asshole ever did show up at the door Krista figured it would be an opportunity to use the gun her dad gave her.

Pulling up outside the school she gave Hunter a high five and Megan a kiss and then watched them head on into school. Then she checked her fake Versace gold plated wristwatch. With her 10am meeting there was no rush. Reaching into the centre console she fished out her Blackberry. No emails had landed in her work account over the evening. Scrolling down her contacts she stopped at Jack Ranger. After another two Royalty Trac appointments Hank had given her the low down on Deputy Jack Ranger.

He was a rookie on the Wichita Falls PD with ten years experience with the US Army. He had a good service record with an honorable discharge. Of particular interest he was single. For a brief moment she considered calling him. Problem was Krista didnt have a clue what shed say. That didnt bother Krista.

Giving the situation a few moments thought she typed:

Hey hunkie, its yur secret admrer. Gess who?

She pressed send and watched the message disappear into her outbox. With a shrug Krista looked out of the window put the gear lever into drive and hit the road. With time to kill she figured Starbucks and a stroll around the mall would work out nicely.


Ranger was powering over the raised highway, his aging Crown Vic police cruiser bubbling and growling as he sat on a steady cruise. The cruiser had a stale smell of motor oil and criminal odor and coffee. The night shift was over. It had been a long one. A big rig had jack knifed at the I-44 interchange, some dumb ass stole a car and got chased round town and finally, at 5am, some rednecks started a fight with a bunch of black gang bangers up from Dallas. That had been a stupid idea. Net result was Ranger had two passengers in his cruiser.

Sergeant Rusty Pierson sat next to him in the cramped passenger seat and an unshaved, sweaty, broken nosed redneck by the name of Duke Broderick was sprawled, semi conscious behind the security screen in the back seat. Next to him Pierson buzzed down the window and gulped in some fresh air. The smell of Duke Broderick was getting too much. Ranger buzzed his own window down.

That asshole stinks, declared the Sergeant.

Yep, nodded Ranger.

Riding in silence Ranger heard the beep of his private cell phone as the text message landed. He glanced over at Pierson. The older cop was his boss and mentor; Ranger figured reading a private text in front of him wouldnt be smart. Fifty five and Pierson was a veteran of the department. There wasnt an inch of highway or element of Wichita Falls criminal class that the old guy didnt know. He still had broad shoulders, strong arms and worked the same shifts as guys Rangers age.

Read the fuckin text, drawled Pierson.

What about the asshole in the back?

Who gives a fuck about him?

Ranger nodded and smiled; he liked Pierson. Reaching for his Nokia cell phone he keyed the text. It was from an unfamiliar number. It read:

Hey hunkie, its yur secret admrer. Gess who?

He gulped. Rapidly he tried to work out who it could be. Pulling off the highway and onto the busy downtown streets he ran the calculations. Ranger knew he was attractive to women. They chased him in bars and he got his share of the action. Not like a slick player or anything, in fact Ranger could hardly string a sentence together around hot chicks, but just off the back of his physical presence. So it could be anyone. Thing was he couldnt remember giving out his cell number? Ranger never did that.

The mystery remained as they offloaded Duke at the station, booked him in and headed back out into the morning air. 9.30am and it was getting hot again.

You gonna give me a ride home? asked Pierson.

Sure, nodded Ranger.

Mrs Pierson does a damned good breakfast after a long night shift, call on in.

Thanks.


Half an hour and he was sat at Piersons breakfast table.. Mrs Pierson seemed to have a bottomless fridge policy. As soon as either mans plate got half empty she filled it up with something else. At first Ranger felt bad abusing her hospitality, but the breakfast was damn good and he was hungry so he let her have at it. He hadnt eaten since the shift started at 8pm. Almost fourteen hours without sustenance and Ranger figured he needed the calories and carbs.

Anything more boys? said Mrs Pierson after loaded their plates a final time.

No thanks Jayne darlin, said Pierson.

Thank you Mrs Pierson added Ranger as he adjusted his belt.

I better go fix myself up. Im meetin Debbie at the mall. Anything else you boys want, just holler?

Ranger watched her as she left the kitchen. Jayne Pierson was a very pretty woman. She was bright and chirpy, well maintained, and had an hourglass figure that had softened with age and too many hearty breakfasts. Overall she looked contented; like she enjoyed her life and was a perfect, sunny companion to the gruff, veteran cop that was Rusty Pierson.

Across the table, shoveling down another mouthful of scrambled eggs and Pierson followed Rangers gaze. He liked Ranger. The guy wasnt like most of the other dicks who joined the department. He was smart, tough and resourceful. Most guys like Ranger saw a year in uniform as a stepping stone before they moved to a big city department and detective work. But Pierson didnt see that in Ranger. The kid didnt kiss ass with the bosses, didnt know how to play politics and seemed a good ol boy. In Piersons expert opinion hed make a great, life long uniform cop. In fact he reminded Pierson of himself twenty five years back.

You single? asked Pierson whilst loading up another forkful of breakfast.

Yes sir.

Nodding, Pierson reflected on that. Neither he nor Ranger were men of many words. Pierson didnt need to know why he was single, is he wanted to be single or any other bullshit. All Pierson knew was staying single wasnt smart for guys like them. Ten years busting balls in the army, then kicking ass as a cop and it screwed with a mans sense of perspective. All you dealt with was the crap of the world. Slowly but surely it messed with a guys head. That, in Piersons experience, was how you created bad cops. The guys who lost the sense of humanity; beat up on dumb drunks, took a stake in some drug deals or decided poor black folks were really just dumb niggers.

Take my advice, offered Pierson get yourself a woman.

Im workin on it.

Pierson nodded.

My son in law, slick asshole who owns Hills Autoplex, said some gal who works for him was askin bout you.

Ranger almost chocked on his eggs. He knew Krista Vaughan worked at Hills. Could it be her?

You got her name? asked Ranger.

Cant remember, grunted Pierson before turning and shouting Jayne!!!!

What? shouted his wife back.

You got the details of that gal Hank was talking about?

Theyre on a post it note next to the phone, replied Jayne.

You gonna get it for me?

Get it your freakin self!!!! shouted Jayne in return.

Dutifully Pierson hauled himself up, adjusted his belt and strolled over to the phone. Pulling a yellow post it note off the headset he headed back and placed it in front of Ranger. He looked down. The word Krista was written at the top of the post it and a cell number beneath it. The number matched the mornings text. Ranger gulped and felt that bead of sweat on his forehead once again. Operation Bombshell was going to start moving quick.


10.15am and Vickie Wooton had finally got her girlfriend, Taylor, on the phone. Pacing around her office, cell phone to her ear, and Vickie was in a rare state of anxiety. Normally a cool, calm customer she was listening intently as her air headed girlfriend explained why she needed some space. As she listened Vickie felt herself moving into uncomfortable territory; she was losing control. Deep down Vickie knew shed fallen in love with Taylor Kozar and needed the blonde babe in her life. She was even prepared to concede all with Gonzo the dog to get Taylor back.

Are you going to come back Taylor? asked Vickie.

I need time to clear my head an all, replied Taylor.

Vickie rolled her eyes. If she waited for Taylor to clear all the clutter and sawdust out her head theyd both be in their seventies before she returned. Vickie needed to get her hands on Taylors soft, curvy body way quicker than that. So Vickie decided to move things along.

Its okay to bring Gonzo back too.

Really? gasped Taylor.

Yeah, really.

There was a silence. Vickie bit her lip. In the background her desk phone was ringing; an internal line from reception. Vickie knew she had Krista Vaughan from Hills Auto Group waiting in reception. Normally the red headed entrepreneur ran her day to a tight schedule but with Taylor finally on the line the saleswoman could wait. For the first time in her life Vickie was putting a relationship before business.

I really miss you Taylor, added Vickie.

Do ya miss Gonzo? asked Taylor.

Ummmmyes I miss him too lied Vickie so are you coming back?

I gotta ask Gonzo after work.

Incredulously Vickie snapped, How the hell can he answer?

I can tell by how he wags his tail and that look in his eyes!

Jeeze Taylor.

Ill call ya tomorrow, chirped Taylor.

The line went dead. Vickie stood in stunned silence. At some level she knew Taylor was playing games with her. No way would she be taking Vickies calls if she was still going her own way. Problem was it infuriated Vickie that her future happiness somehow depended on how her bimbo girlfriend interpreted the wagging tail of a pug puppy called Gonzo.

Stupid, dumb assed bitch!!!! hissed Vickie, hurling the phone across the room.

Ummmmexcuse me, said a sing song female voice. Your receptionist sent me up.

Twirling round on her heels Vickie froze. The office door was open and a very attractive blonde was stood with a worried look across her face. Vickie tried to collect herself. Her image in the business world was the exact opposite of ranting and throwing cell phones across a room. It was an image of cool, calm professionalism. Finally pulling herself back together Vickie turned to the blonde with the spikey hair and said:

You must be Krista?

You bet! Awesome to meet ya Vickie!

Take a seat

Vickie watched as Krista sat herself down; she reminded her of Taylor. Curvy and overweight Krista had curves that were barely contained by her tarty little business outfit. Her skirt was a little too short and Vickie saw the stretched white glimpse of Spanx control briefs across her thick thighs as blondie crossed her legs. The little tug down on her skirts hem was just that one second too slow. It was the exact same movement Taylor had.

Hey I love ya hair! exclaimed Krista.

What?

When I saw you on TV I think it was spikey, like mine. You totally suit that long sleeky look. I have my spikey look cos I think it makes my face look thinner but you totally pull the sleeky look off!

Forcing a smile Vickie nodded. She hated attention going to her hair. Particularly after the Gonzo wig eating incident. Her custom made, trademark spikey red wig was destroyed by the small dog. Vickie had three weeks to wait for a replacement.

Growing that quick it has to be extensions? added Krista.

Ummmm

I used to roll with the sleeky look, continued Krista but I think this look is kinda funky and fun and

Yes, snapped Vickie now onto this Loyalty Jack.

Loyalty Trac.

Whatever.

The meeting progressed as Krista launched into her sales pitch. Vickie nodded and smiled in all the right places. It was just like listening to Taylor. Everything was awesome, amazing and righteous. Only difference was Krista threw a lot of corporate buzz words in there. At some level Vickie figured this saleslady was smarter than Taylor; but only just.

Loyalty Trac is that most awesome way for Activ8 to engage with your valued customers alongside all the best businesses in town. Your brand elevates by engaging directly with consumers alongside other high value consumer brands. Its a one time only opportunity to cross sell and up sell alongside Hills, Napa, Subway, Texas Roadhouse, Community Bank and other awesome vendors

What exactly do you mean by that? asked Vickie, cutting into the sales pitch.

Ummmby what?

What you just said? Can you explain it in English?

Krista nodded.

Sure I can.

Then cut the corporate crap talk and explain how this thing works and why I should bother.

Krista bit her lip. Shed attended one half day sales training course on Loyalty Trac and it had confused the hell out of her. Normally Krista compensated for her lack of knowledge by indulging in the most intense barrage of corporate talk around. It was a skill shed picked up over years working as a manager at Community Bank. Anybody who seriously wondered how the sub prime lending mess happened just needed to watch Krista, or her former colleagues, selling a loan to some guy making $15,000 who wanted to buy a $250,000 house, new truck and a BassPro fishing boat. Everybody ended up so confused the only thing to do was to sign for the damned loan and get on with it.

Problem for Krista was; Vickie Wooton wasnt some dumb ass sub prime borrower. She needed to understand everything before she bought.

UmmmLoyalty Trac is an opportunity to elevator pitch your

What does that mean?

Ummm

Tapping her fingers on the desk Vickie fought the urge to snap at the stupid blonde. Krista Vaughan was too good looking to get mad at. Instinctively Vickie glanced at her left hand; no wedding or engagement ring. Her bronzed skin was a little paler where a ring had once been. Obviously divorced.

Why dont you send me all the marketing crap across later and Ill check it out? said Vickie, letting blondie off the hook.

Embarrassed Krista nodded:

Sureummmmnormally I sell finance products. Youre my first Loyalty Trac appointment.

Id never have guessed said Vickie, fighting to hold back the sarcasm.

Ill email ya the brochure and give ya a call Friday?

Vickie soaked in Kristas figure once again, Just call in again and well talk it through.

Awesome!

After saying her goodbyes, Vickie stood by the window and watched Krista wiggle her way across the lot towards her SUV. Focusing on blondies badonkadonk butt Vickie smiled; if Taylor didnt surface some time soon then Krista could be a target. Then her mind shifted back to Taylor. She missed their life together. With Taylor it wasnt just her good looks; horrifically Vickie Wooton had fallen madly, deeply in love.


----------



## samster (Jul 28, 2011)

*Chapter 3  Colt Makes His Move*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/#/d41u92y

Hills Autoplex occupied a vast tract of land just off I-44. Originally Big Country Chevrolet it had been bought by Hank Hill back in 1999 and had grown from a small time, small town dealership to a sprawling new and used car lot. Hank had bought up neighboring land and extended his lot. The old dealership buildings had been replaced by a modern, glass, three storey building. A huge stars and stripes flag hung overhead and fluttered in the brisk Wichita winds.

Debbie Hill worked three days at Hills Auto Group and held the job title of Business Development Director. Nobody who worked for Hills knew exactly what business Debbie had ever developed but, as the bosss wife, nobody raised a complaint. Privately a number of the workforce considered Debbie a pompous, stuck up distraction but Krista had always got on with the bosses wife. Quickly Krista had learned it was smart to give Debbie credit for some of her sales successes; in return Debbie had rewarded her by including Krista in her social circle. New to town and Krista had been grateful for that.

Along the way they had become friends out of work. A friendship that had taken a further step forward after Hunter Vaughan married Savannah Hill at Lake Wellington elementary school the previous day.

Hey Krista! shouted Debbie as she arrived at work.

Debbie!!! Youre my Hunters mother in law!

Wooooooohooooooooooooo!

Its a Royal Weddin!

Awesome!

Debbie laughed and took one of the chairs at Kristas desk. The desk was on the edges of the showroom and looked out across the array of new cars, trucks and SUVs on show. Krista liked it because she got to laugh, joke and flirt with the sales guys. As a director Debbie had her own office on the second floor.

You too aint old enough to be mother in laws, chucked Colt Henderson, as he strolled past with his morning coffee.

Youre such a charmer Colt! shouted Krista.

Just callin it how I see it, he added before continuing his stroll.

Hes soooooooooo into you, said Debbie as Colt progressed out of ear shot.

I know laughed Krista he asked me out to that IndyCar race this weekend.

Awesome!

I guess. Its kinda cheap cos we all got free tickets.

As a major north Texas auto dealership Hills Auto Group received a number of free tickets for every race at Texas Motor Speedway. Managers got first shot at them and Colt had got his hands on the IndyCar ones. Not quite NASCAR but still considered a sweet deal.

What did ya say? asked Debbie.

Ummmm

Looking across the dealership Krista checked out Colt. He was a big guy in his late thirties. At one time hed played minor league baseball, hed bored Krista with the stories times many, but those days were behind him. Colt still had the shoulders and powerful arms but a big, ex jock ball gut had blow out in front of him. He might still be able to hit the ball but Krista guessed he might struggle to make first base.

I dunno, mused Krista.

Hes a great guy, added Debbie me an Hank are going and we can sort out the same babysitter. Hunter an Megan can sleepover at our place. Savannahll like that! No kissing though!

I saw that cop again, added Krista.

Did he ask ya out?

No.

Did he answer your text?

Ummmmno.

Then sorry sugar, hes not real interested. Is he? said Debbie.

I guess, nodded Krista reluctantly.

Hey Colt!!! shouted Debbie across the showroom getcha ass over here!!

Debbie!! hissed Krista as she watched Colt rise from his desk and walk over. He had a confident swagger. True he was fat but he held the weight well. Theyd look good together at the mall, at parties and church. Then Krista thought about all her lonely nights. She really wanted a man back in her life. Colt Henderson could be worth a try?

As a director of this company Im tellin you two to head out to dinner together today! commanded Debbie.

Colt wasnt missing that opportunity.

Hell, thats the smartest thing you ever said!

Awesome! laughed Krista.

They small talked a little more, then as Debbie and Krista descended back into a conversation about their eight year olds marriage Colt headed back to his desk. Finally hed landed some kind of date with Krista Vaughan. Hed been trying virtually since the day she started at Hills. She was single, funny, friendly and hot. True, she was on the fat side of hot but with his own expanded waistline he wasnt going to judge her on that. Now if he could work his magic he could get her to go on the date to the IndyCar race. Colt wasnt much of a planner but he felt this one had a chance.

Everything bad I said about Debbie Hill I take back chuckled Colt to himself.

Ranger had stationed his cruiser just across from the I-44/ Highway 287 interchange. The cruiser was parked just off the access road, with WalMart behind him and Hills Autoplex across the interstate. Officially he was there to watch the steady stream of traffic; exit 1D was the busiest interchange in Wichita Falls. Traffic heading north for Oklahoma stayed on I-44, west for Amarillo pulled onto 287 and that mixed in with all the local traffic heading to the WalMart and Hills. But truthfully Ranger wasnt watching any traffic. At that exact moment a semi could have rear ended a compact and he wouldnt have clocked it. He was looking inside the glass showroom of Hills Autoplex.

A little basic surveillance and Ranger had discovered Krista Vaughans desk was by the window. That meant he could watch from his exact spot. Hed been there close on an hour. Shed been busy with a customer; it looked like shed closed the deal as shed taken a credit card and theyd shaken hands before the guy left. Ranger wasnt exactly sure what she did but he understood she sold some kind of finance product. Whatever it was easy to keep track of her at work; she spent most the day sat at her desk.

What he didnt understand was how to respond to her text message. It was out of Rangers experience zone. He had the sum total of zero experience in sexting. So he sat and puzzled over how to respond.

Time rolled on, the traffic continued to roar past and Krista was talking to another customer and Ranger got no further forward. More time rolled on. The customer left and he watched as a big guy headed over to Bombshells desk. They talked for a few minutes, she got up and they headed for the exit. Something was happening. Outside they headed for a yellow Corvette, the big guy got into the drivers side and Krista lowered herself down into the passengers. Then they were on the move.

Ranger steered the Crown Vic round and got ready to follow on. The Corvette pulled out of Hills, drove along the access road then joined the traffic towards Wichita Falls. It was moving at one hell of a pace. Obviously the driver was showing off to Bombshell. Gunning the gas Ranger set off in hot pursuit.

Colt was indeed showing off. After months of trying hed finally got Krista Vaughan, aka the hottest piece of ass around, to a dinner date. Sure, lunch at the Texas Roadhouse wasnt exactly the high point of romance but it was a starting point. So hed got the service guys to valet his race tuned Corvette and he was going to make an impression. Spinning the wheels on the exit road the yellow rocket ship had blasted forward with a roar of pure Detroit V8 power. Doing well over 100mph on the service road he ducked and dived past two semis, a pick up and a whole line of cars. It had the desired effect.

Wooooohooooooooooo!!!! shouted Krista.

This babys race tuned, added Colt above the engine roar.

Thats awesome!!

I tell ya, continued Colt I can outrun any state trooper in this baby!

Could you slow down? gasped Krista as they shot past another big rig.

Sure thing, chuckled Colt.

Stomping hard on the carbon fibre, racing spec brakes the Corvette seemed to almost stop. From 125mph down to 55mph in seconds. Krista was pushed hard forward in the bucket seats, the seat belt pushing back hard against her surgically implanted airbags. Gasping for air she tried to catch her breath. Behind horns honked.

Oh my Gawd, gasped Krista.

You like it?

Trying to catch her breath Kristas heart pounded. A whole range endorphins were popping round her. One thing she did know was she liked Colt a whole load more with his Corvette and crazy driving.

Totally! gasped Krista.

Well hold on babe cos Im gonna turn all the safety shit off an were gonna do it again! reaching forward Colt changed the settings on the Corvettes engine and shouted:

Yeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!

Kristas version of driving was running round town in her SUV, dropping the kids of at school, sports and dance classes, the mall parking lot, calling in on customersbut this was another world. Spinning its wheels the Corvette leapt forward once again like a bullet out of a gun. Duckling and diving across three lanes of traffic Colt blasted past downtown, over the raised highway loop and onto 287. Then he viscously slammed the brakes down hard as he pulled onto the off ramp. With satisfaction he looked across at Krista; her eyes were bulging and she was breathless. Just the effect hed wanted.

Wow!! gasped Krista. Your cars wild!!

Its the driver, winked Colt.

I guess.

Behind them and Ranger was struggling to keep up. He may have been a prize fighter, an ace shot with either a rifle or pistol, but hed struggled to pass the police driving requirements. Sure, he could drive around town as good as anyone but at speed he just didnt have the feel. Factor in he was chasing a race tuned Corvette in a well pasts its prime Crown Vic and trouble was just round the corner. Keeping the gas peddle down hard hed followed the Corvette around the raised highway loop. Downtown was to the left and suburban sprawl to the right. The loop curved at a sharp right hander.

For a brief moment Ranger felt the Crown Vic slide. He tried to correct; jumping off the gas peddle and onto the brake. Bad move. The big sedan wobbled and Ranger saw the concrete retaining wall approaching. Hed seen the exact same scene when he watched NASCAR on TV; the wall approached seemingly in slow motion and then there was a thud. The Crown Vic slid against the wall, bounced and then ground to a halt.

Shit! shouted Ranger.

Running through a rapid physical check Ranger concluded he was fine. The car was wrecked; the left front fender was in the road and the hood was crumpled. Looking back in the rear view mirror he saw the backed up traffic.

Shit, he said again.


Inside the Texas Roadhouse and Vickie Wooton was sat alone. The plan had been to meet Taylor for lunch. However, at the last minute Taylor had texted and said she couldnt make it out of work. Vickies first reaction had been to storm of and head back to work but glancing round the restaurant and she liked the visuals. Quickly shed noticed a plump young brunette waitress and was enjoying the sights.

The waitress was now walking towards her balancing two plates of steak and fries. Vickie made a quick glance at her. She noticed the bottom of her pot belly was almost peeking over her very tight black belt, and the button on her jeans was dug deep into her waist. Her thighs and hips were very pronounced, in a perfect pear shape. As she walked her pot belly made a small almost unnoticeable jiggle that Vickie fell in love with. The waitresses inner thighs brushed together as she walked, and she noticed her walk was fast but heavy seeming, with a very slight waddle added.

Oh my, youve been helping yourself in the kitchen, havent you Miss Piggy, said Vickie to herself.

After watching the waitress a while longer Vickie scanned the restaurant for most eye candy. Venues like the Texas Roadhouse were a honey trap for the chubby hotties Vickie loved so much. Her eyes fixed and the spikey haired blonde whod just arrived. It was Krista Vaughan; the bimbo saleswoman whod tried to sell that Loyalty Trac crap. She looked as delicious as Vickie remembered. She was with a tall, heavily built guy wearing a blue shirt with the Hills Autoplex logo on the breast pocket and chinos. Judging by the body language Vickie guessed it was more a lunch date than business meeting. Krista was laughing at something the guy had said and he had his arm round her waist as the followed the hostess over to their table. Unfortunately for Vickie their table was in the far corner, away from her.

But she enjoyed the eye candy.


Most of Kristas evenings were spent running her two kids around town for the various after school classes they attended. Megan was a dedicated dancer and Hunter was an up and coming star in little league baseball. At some level Krista figured she was a glorified taxi service. But she believed her kids should participate in as many activities as possible so she happily drove them back and forth. That evening shed dropped Megan off at dance and had just deposited Hunter at the sports field for his little leaguer practice. She had a few hours peace and quiet. Pulling out of the lot she tried to figure out what to do. The grocery shopping had been done the previous night, the house was clean and tidy for once and her mom and dad were out at some social event. It was looking like a few hours in front of TV watching whatever crap was on. Then her cell phone rang.

Krista fished her Blackberry out of the centre console and smiled; it was Colt Henderson. She pressed the green button and said:

Hey Colt!

Krista, what ya doing?

Just dropped Hunter off at little leaguer, replied Krista.

She bit her lip and waited. Colt obviously wasnt calling about work and he had made his intentions clear. Question for Krista was what was he after? If he wanted quick and easy sex then Krista wasnt interested. She had two kids, went to church most Sundays and knew that wasnt for her. If he wanted to be part of her life Krista was open to that but he was going to have to work his way in. Krista Vaughan wasnt an easy lay.

You know I played baseball five years for the Drillers.

Yeah, ya told me about that a few times laughed Krista, a hint of sarcasm in her sing song voice. Colt Henderson talked about his former baseball glory days almost as much as Hank Hill did about his football.

I guess chuckled Colt how bout I head on over and watch the action with ya? I could give the boy some coaching after?

Seriously? gasped Krista.

Yeah.

Ya wanna watch little leaguer practice with me?

Yep.

You must be totally into me! laughed Krista.

Yeah, I am.

Okay, were at the municipal sport field.

Ill be there.

Pressing the red button Krista did a U-turn and headed back to the sports fields. This guy really was making an effort. Five minutes later the yellow Corvette skidded to a stop and Colt Henderson appeared. Nervously Krista watched as he walked over towards her. For work she always dressed to the nines in a sexy skirt suit, pantyhose, heels and made sure she looked her absolute best, all the time. Running her kids round town and she was in a pair of faded blue jeans, a t-shirt and sneakers she hoped he liked soccer mom Krista just as much as business babe Krista.

She need not have worried. Colt liked what he saw. Never a man to think things through too much he wrapped his arms round her waist, pulled her in, planted a kiss on her lips and said, So which one of these future A-Rods yours?

Krista didnt resist. Laughing she pointed over to Hunter. Thats my little A-Rod!

Thats kids got a good arm on him, I tell ya. Reminds me of my moves back in Little Leaguer, hell I could throw so damn good I made other kids look like a fool. I remember back when we played Huntsville, I dominated that game, it was on ESPN and

Next to him Krista was, for once, quiet and just listened as he rambled on about his baseball stories and then onto his current softball activities. Up close he had strong arms, smelled of good aftershave and she was enjoyed being held close. No sleazy moves with him trying to grope her ass; he was just happy to chill out, watch little leaguer practice and talk about his glory days. He had a wild, sexy side; Krista knew that form the crazy drive in the Corvette. But he also had a steadier, softer side. With two kids, a mortgage and a job Krista knew she needed that. Crazy mixed in with steady worked well.


----------



## samster (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chapter 4  Keep Your Hands to Yourself
*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/art/Operation-Bombshell-Chapter-4-245422840

At eight the next morning Ranger pulled his ten year old F-150 pick-up truck to a stop outside Starbucks. After the disaster on the highway hed been relegated to office duties until his cruiser was repaired. He was lucky not to be suspended without pay. After giving chase to the Corvette hed forgotten to radio in the pursuit so the incident was down on his file as simply an accident. An accident that cost the cash strapped Wichita Falls PD $15,000. It was far from the shining moment in Jack Rangers career of public service. Looking left and right he watched and waited for Bombshell to appear. He hadnt worked out how the hell to respond to the text yet but at least he could watch her morning wiggle across the lot for coffee.

Sure enough the white Tahoe with the Hills Autoplex logo running along the side pulled off the raised highway. Sat in the line waiting at the traffic light and then pulled into the Starbucks parking lot. She stopped in her usual spot; two bays ahead of Ranger. He watched. Lowering herself down from the SUV; got a glimpse of her tanned legs as she wobbled ever so slightly on her heels. Ranger smiled; she was wearing her most revealing office outfit. Following on as long as he had Ranger had discovered she had four office outfits; three skirt suits and a pant suit. Ranger figured the pant suit was for when it was her time of the month. Hed been following long enough he knew her cycle.

Today she was in her pink, mini skirt outfit. He liked that outfit. The pink skirt was short and had a slit that almost went all the way up to her ass cheeks. Too tight and the slit was stretched and taut as she wiggled along; giving him a glimpse of white lycra Spanx. Damn he loved Spanx!

She had a spring in her step. Like something good was happening. There was a little more jiggle in her wiggle and Ranger wondered what the hell it was. A guy? That was bad if Operation Bombshell was to succeed.

For her part Krista was oblivious; she was still chirpy after Colts decision to watch little leaguer with her. After the practice hed thrown practice balls with Hunter, kissed her on the cheek and left. No major moves. Quickly Krista was wondering could he be Mr Right? She wasnt sure but it was a nice thought to have.

Whatever; she was rapidly forgetting about Ranger the hot cop. After ordering a peppermint latte she glanced down at her Blackberry. Another text message from Colt:

I think I should tell u what people r sayin behind ur back

Krista smiled and keyed back:

What r they saying?

The response was instant:

Nice ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Krista laughed and typed:

Jackass!!!

Stood in line Ranger watched her typing into the Blackberry and smiling. That was how you did text game. As she went through the motions of paying for and collecting her coffee Krista Vaughan didnt even register his presence. It was like hed become invisible compared to the guy sending the text. In his heart Ranger knew it was the driver of the yellow Corvette. Slowly but surely Ranger knew Operation Bombshell was snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


Several hours later and Vickie Wooton had finished her morning workout classes and was heading out for her own Starbucks treat. Unlike Krista and co Vickie steered clear of the high fat drinks but enjoyed her skinny lattes with a splash of caramel. Not as healthy as a herbal tea but Vickie figured she had to enjoy a little of the good life. Pulling the Mustang GT that her former girlfriend Taylor had bought her out of the parking lot she gunned the powerful V8 and blasted along the access road and onto I-44.

The world raced past as Vickie got up to speed. Glancing right her eyes rested on Nearburg Auto Mall. It was smaller than Hills Autoplex but had a large lot with a whole mass of new and pre-owned cars. It sold Hyundai and Kai vehicles new but the majority of Nearburgs business was pre-owned. But Vickie wasnt interested in that. Her main interest was that Taylor Kozar worked there. Instinctively Vickie reached for her cell phone and typed in Taylors number. Three rings later she got bounced to voicemail.

Fuck it! snapped Vickie as Nearburgs flashed past and disappeared into the rear view mirror.

Trying to push Taylor from her mind Vickie thought back to Krista Vaughan. Their meeting had followed up with an email from the saleslady about the wonders of Loyalty Trac. Ever busy Vickie Wooton had barely glanced at the brochure. But she had thought about Krista; those bombshell like curves and her tight, sexy little skirt suit. Quite delicious. Taking back hold of her i-phone, scrolling through her emails and clicking on Krista Vaughan a smile curled on Vickies lips. At the footer of Kristas email she had her contact details. She clicked on the phone number and waited.

Hi this is Krista Vaughan speaking! chirped the familiar voice after four rings.

Hey Krista, this is Vickie Wooton.

Hey Vickie gushed Krista as if it was the most exciting call shed ever taken did ya get chance to check out the Loyalty Trac details I sent?

Yes, it looksummminteresting.

You bet! exclaimed Krista its the most awesome way to cross sell your product range an benefit from other brands awesome marking like

Yeah, sure cut in Vickie how about we talk it over lunch?

UmmmmIve got another appointment that finishes at one soooooooo.

Cool! Ill pick you up at one then.

Okay, but I can drive

No Ill drive you replied Vickie an idea popping into her head where do you like to eat?

Youre the customer laughed Krista so its your call.

I might sell you a gym membership countered Vickie.

Ive already got one. I just never go.

Vickie smiled at that. About 25% of her members were just like Krista Vaughan. They paid their monthly membership by standing order but never hauled their fat asses into the gym. The perfect customer; they paid for a product they never used.

Okay replied Vickie itll be a surprise.

Awesome!

See ya at one.

Bye Vickie.

Throwing the i-phone across into the passenger seat Vickie smiled. She had a plan forming. Worse case she had dinner with a hot blonde; best case she had a way of getting Taylors attention.


1.45pm and Krista was sat finishing burger and fries, drinking chocolate milkshake at the Steak n Shake. The choice of restaurant had surprised Krista. With Vickie Wooton being a super healthy gym owner shed figured on some kind of light lunch; not the Steak n Shake. But then Vickie had explained she burned the calories off so she could eat what ever she wanted every so often. With an afternoon sat at her desk Krista doubted shed be burning off the calorie bomb that was the double cheeseburger, fries and milkshake. On the positive side it sure tasted good and Vickie had signed the agreement for Loyalty Trac.

So how come you moved out here? asked Vickie as she settled the bill.

Krista smiled. Shed enjoyed lunch with Vickie. In some ways it had almost been like going on a date. True to her word shed picked her up at one and Krista hadnt had to ask for anything. If shed been smarter Krista would have wondered just why Vickie Wooton was showing her so much attention; but as it was Krista was just happy to be spoiled a little.

I got divorced an my mom an dad live here.

Okay nodded Vickie as she handed the waitress the cash and they headed for the parking lot.

Ive got two kids so its cool havin mom and dad around to look after them when Im at work and all that.

Are you single now? asked Vickie.

Yeah but Im lookin! laughed Krista.

Seen anyone you like?

Yeah a few replied Krista with a wink.

Cool.

After a brief walk across the lot they got into Vickies Mustang. The second phase of her plan was now going to kick in. Driving along Kemp and back onto the raised highway the conversation rotated around Kristas search for a man. Listening in Vickie figured that blondie was very heterosexual; not an easy one to turn. Besides, she still wanted Taylor back. So Krista Vaughan was about to be used as a pawn.

Reaching under the steering wheel Vickie flicked a switch and waited a moment. Seconds later the engine warning light popped on.

Shit! snapped Vickie.

What?

The engine warning lights on.

Ohummmyou can call in at the auto centre when ya drop me off at the dealership.

I bought it from Nearburgs so they can sort it! countered Vickie.

Your our customer on Loyalty Trac so well fix ya up.

Reaching across Vickie placed a hand on one of Kristas American Thighs and squeezed. Blondies big brown eyes popped open in surprise. Finally she was working out she really had been on a date. Suddenly the pick up made sense, Vickies sudden desire to deal on Loyalty Trac and her insistence on paying for everything. Krista gulped; she wasnt comfortable with lesbian encounters. Eventually she managed to stammer.

Vickie, if I didnt know better Id swear we were on a date

Dont me silly, your not my type replied Vickie as her hand moved a little further up Kristas thigh.

Stop that! gasped Krista, slapping the straying hand as it worked towards the hem of her short skirt.

Your totally not my type said Vickie as she pulled her hand away.

Then what is?

I like girls with big tits said Vickie.

Confused Krista glanced down at her chest; nobody had ever accused her of having small breasts. Shed upgraded them to D cups after her thirtieth birthday and then with the weight shed piled on since her breasts had swollen to titanic proportions. So much so that Krista bought her bras by mail order.

My boobs are freakin huge protested Krista.

I only like real ones.

Mildly insulted Krista snapped:

Mine really are attached!

Let me see

Unable to resist Vickie reached across the car and took a squeeze of Kristas ponderous breasts. They were two hugely swollen orbs with saline implants packed in. Vickie took another squeeze before Krista pushed her hands away.

Oh migawd!!! gasped Krista.

Okay they really are attached laughed Vickie.

Keep your hands to yourself!

Okaygot kinda excited there winked Vickie now I know you really ARE my type.

I like guys protested Krista.

Ever thought about

No!

For a few more minutes the two rode in silence before Vickie pulled to stop outside Nearburg Auto Mall. Like a rabbit out of a hole Krista almost leapt out of the passenger seat as the Mustang rolled to a stop. Vickie followed on. The second phase of her plan was going into action. She would walk into the dealership with Krista. Hopefully Taylor would be around and shed see that Vickie Wooton had other options and maybe creating a little jealousy would work out well for Vickie?

Taylor Kozar had enjoyed letting Vickie squirm. As the weeks rolled by the phone calls, texts and emails had become more desperate. It was a nice little ego boost for Taylor. Now it was a lot less fun. Sat at her desk at Nearburg Auto Mall she could see Vickie Wooton had arrived. In of itself that wasnt the problem. Taylor knew Vickie well and she could think of plenty of schemes the pint sized redhead could have concocted to get into the dealership. The problem was the curvy, spikey haired blonde in the short, tight fitting skirt and low cut blouse. She was sat close next to Vickie as they waited in reception. That worried Taylor.

Frowning Taylor watched them; they were chatting away and sat close. If Taylor were being bitchy shed had described the blonde as a fat bimbo. Her outfit was a little too tight around a porked up figure with her curves almost overflowing. Exactly the same look Taylor was sporting. Issue was it was precisely the look she knew Vickie Wooton went gaga over. Those plumped up curves would be driving Vickie wild with lust and, Taylor knew, she was going to show it all off right in front of her.

A rush of jealousy flowed through Taylor; she wanted to be receiving all Vickies attention. The fitness freak redhead was showing her toned, tiny little body off in a snug fitting pencil skirt and a top that showed off her saline boosted breasts. Biting her upper lip Taylor crossed her legs and remembered how Vickies touch felt. At that moment she regretted playing games with her lover.

Taylor was about to get up and demand to know what the hell was happening when her desk phone rang. Debating what to do for a moment she remembered her crappy sales figures and grabbed the phone.

Hi, Taylor speakin

Howdy, this is Juan Cortez said a heavily accented voice.

Ummmhi Mr CortexummmI mean Vortex replied Taylor, unsure of who the hell he was. Her attention was focused on Vickie and her latest conquest.

Cortez!

Oh yeah.

I test drove a Focus last week, you said you could do me a deal for $6,500 on the road?

Ummmmokay mumbled Taylor as she continued to focus on Vickie. She was now touching blondies thigh.

Cool! Id like to order it then.

Ummm

Across in reception and Vickie was now whispering in blondies ear. It was just like Taylor had when Vickie let her in on some funny little detail shed noticed. Taylor could feel Vickies hot breath and her wet tongue as it always snaked over her ear lobe. Trying to focus Taylor blinked.

Say what? she managed to get out.

I want to buy it now. Ill give you my credit card number for the deposit.

Ummm

Are you listening?

Whats that?

I want to buy the damn car!! shouted Cortez.

What the fuck! gasped Taylor.

Shes just watched Vickie move in even closer on blondie. The conversation was getting animated over there. What the hell was happening?

You swearin at me! shouted Cortez you think Im some illegal trash who cant buy a car? Ive got a better job than you, bitch! Hills offered me one for

Taylor ignored him. Dropping the headset on her desk she rose from her chair and power wiggled across the showroom. Three months living with Vickie Wooton and her steady supply of treats had introduced a waddle similar to Kristas into her wiggle. Heels click clacking on the tiled floor Taylor was going to find out what the hell was happening. A potent mix of anger and jealousy was running through her veins. As she passed the dealership owners, Charlie Nearburgs, office the door opened and Charlie appeared.

Charlie Nearburg was approaching fifty. He was short and solid and had the kind of intense look a guy gets when he builds his own business up from scratch. His hair was jet black that didnt match his eyebrows and his teeth glistened white from too much bleaching. At that moment he had a severely pissed off look across his face.

Taylor!! he shouted get your fat ass in my office, NOW!!

ButummmI need to

You wanna get fired? returned Nearburg.

No gulped Taylor.

I just listened to that call with Juan Cortez. Guy wants to buy a car and you tell him to fuck off? Get you butt in my office and were gonna talk it through.

Ummmmbut I need to talk to Vick bout

Bullshit!!! shouted Nearburg.

But

Hell, youre fired!!!

It was only at that moment Taylor registered what had happened. Shed ignored a customer who was trying to buy a car and Charlie Nearburg had been listening in. Then she ignored his demands to get in his office and talk it through. If Charlie Nearburg lived for one thing it was selling cars. Gulping Taylor guessed he really had fired her.

Charlie, Im sorry but

Your fired!! shouted Charlie again, slamming his office door behind him.

Tearing her eyes away from Kristas implants, Vickie looked across at Taylor. She was stood lost in the middle of the dealership. Vickie had heard the word fired and then a door slammed. Taylor looked like she was almost in tears. Without any doubt her scheme had worked in making Taylor jealous; unfortunately it looked to have also got her fired. Inwardly Vickie cursed herself. It had been wrong to put pressure on Taylor; she was too dumb to think a reaction through properly. Instead of working out a plan shed just jumped up and something had gone horribly wrong. Whatever, Vickie wasnt going to leave her now.

Jumping up, ignoring Krista, she walked across the showroom and took Taylors hand:

What happened? she whispered.

I got fired.

Why? asked Vickie.

I told a customer to fuck off.

Initially Vickie had debated negotiating with Charlie Nearburg. Maybe if he understood the situation? Or maybe if she could use her status as a successful businesswoman and bring him into line? But if Taylor had told a customer to fuck off Vickie figured that was that. If one of her staff ever did that shed had fired their ass right then and there.

Whyd you do that? whispered Vickie.

I was watching you and that blonde chick.

Krista?

Yeah. Are you seeing her?

No laughed Vickie shes selling me some loyalty programme and that Mustang you sold me almost blew its engine so I called in.

Ohya should have told me.

You never answer my calls.

Sorry Vick sighed Taylor Im such a freakin dumb ass!

Sometimes whispered Vickie but I love you all the same

In an instant Taylors frown turned upside down and into a beaming smile. Never had Vickie Wooton uttered those words before. It had driven her crazy. All the games and scheming and Taylor always wondered if it was lust or love. Now she knew.

Say it again giggled Taylor.

I love you, dumbo.

Awesome!


----------



## samster (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chapter 5  A Rank Bull High On Meth*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/#/d4249ki

Krista took her opportunity. Vickie Wooton was beginning to freak her out. Over lunch Krista had had her boobs squeezed, then found herself stuck at Nearburg Auto Mall with Vickie all over her in reception. Whilst some girls might swing both way, or at least be open to a little experimenting, Krista was very definitely heterosexual. Even after shed made that crystal clear Vickie had kept on going. The break with the blonde who got fired and Vickie running across to comfort her had been all Krista needed. Hauling ass as fast as she could she was out of the dealership and stood in the hot sunlight.

That was when her predicament really hit home. Mid August and the sun was high in the sky and the stifling summer heat was beating down. A bead of sweat formed around her chubby cheeks. Krista squinted at the giant temperature reading on the Nearburg Auto Mall sign; it read ninety eighty degrees. For a moment Krista debated going back inside the air conditioned showroom. Then she thought about Vickie and her wandering hands.

Looking left and right at the heat haze and Krista contemplated walking. In her younger, thinner, days she could maybe have done it but with this heat and in her shape that wasnt going to happen. So she reached into her fake Gucci bag, pulled out her Blackberry and found Colt Henderson in her contacts. Then she pressed the green button.

Hey Krista! said Colt, picking up after one ring. The guy was keen.

You gotta help me Colt! she rushed.

Whats up?

I met Vickie Wooton for lunch and shes a total freak and.

Vickie Wootons a raving ass lesbo chuckled Colt has ol Vick been runnin her moves on ya?.

Its not funny! snapped Krista.

I reckon its pretty damned funny laughed Colt youre just her type!

Shut up jackass countered Krista Im stood outside Nearburgs freakin dealership an its ninety eight an I dont have a ride sooooooooo

Cant ya walk?

Screw you!

Hold on their babe chuckled Colt Ill run over and give ya a ride. Im gonna be undercover though; did I ever tell ya I worked for Charlie Nearburg before I got the Hills job? Hell, the guy said hed shoot me if I ever stepped on his lot again. Ol Charlie has a temper like a rank bull high on meth. But Ill be over, you just hang tight!

Thanks Colt sighed Krista.

You can count on me babe!

Dont tell Hank!

I wasnt gonna tell him Im driving over to Nearburgs laughed Colt or hed shoot my ass before I got there.

Lordy, we dont want that!

Im too pretty to get my ass shot at.

Jackass! laughed Krista.

Hang tight babe!

The line went dead. About 40lbs overweight, her excess squeezed into shape by a pair of ready to pop Spanx control briefs and waist clincher combined with ninety eight degree heat and Krista was struggling. She found her skirt suit sticking to her in the sun. Normally her working day was spent inside an air conditioned showroom, running around in her air conditioned SUV and, as her fattened up figured showed off, eating in an air conditioned restaurant. Her experience of the heat was only the short bursts between her Tahoes air conditioned interior and wherever else she was going. Stood outside in the blazing sun wasnt what Krista was built for.

Glancing behind her into the dealership she saw Vickie and her new blonde sat waiting in reception. Charlie Nearburg had emerged from his office and was looking her way. Krista gulped; he was walking over.

Oh shit

Charlie Nearburg was pissed. He lived for one thing and one thing alone; to sell enough cars to overtake Hills Auto Group as Wichita Falls biggest auto dealer. That plan had been going well until earlier that week; slowly but surely hed been taking business off that flash asshole Hank Hill. Then hed lost the King Ranch & Petroleum deal to Hills. That was a big fleet order. Charlie had ducked and dived to win the business back. Hed failed. But he found out how hed lost it. Some blonde called Krista Vaughan had kissed Dan Kings ass at a Chamber of Commerce party and then Hank Hill had closed the deal.

Earlier that day hed looked up Krista Vaughan on the Hills Auto Group website. Now he could see the bitch whod stolen his King Ranch deal clear as day stood in front of his showroom. No way was that going to stand.

Storming outside Charlie shouted:

What in hells name are you doing here?

Krista gulped and said nervously:

UmmmIm waiting for a ride.

Like hell ya are! snarled Charlie youre the bitch who stole my King deal arent ya?

Ummm

God damn it youve got a fat ass! he continued Hank Hill always surrounds himself with fat blondeslike you and that damn wife of his! Hell, I just fired one and Ill bet dollars to donuts she ends up at that asshole Hills. So what did he send you here for? You figurin to steal more business off me?

Its not like that protested Krista we won the King deal because we undercut

Thats it! Youre a damn spy!!!! shouted Charlie before his eyes drifted down to Kristas supersized chest. It was only a matter of time before any guy, and Vickie Wootons, eyes rested there. His temper completely out of control Charlie barked:

Damn it those are the biggest ta tas Ive seen outside a Vegas strip club! Hell, if ever you stop stealin business for Hank Hill he could make money of ya milkin em!!!!

Krista gasped and covered her breasts. Normally they were her best feature; hiding the way her belly pooched out. But first Vickie Wooton had grabbed them and now this jerkoff was talking about milking them. She tried to figure out what to do. He looked mad as hell and judging by the bulge under his suit jacket was packin heat. She remembered back to what Colt said about him. This could work out real bad for her. As it was Charlie answered the dilemma for her.

Im gonna count to sixty and in that space of time I want you to have hauled your fat ass off my property or Im gonna start shootin!!!!

Her eyes bulging Krista looked across the lot. It was a big lot; the heat haze hung across it, the sun continued to burn down. Then she looked back at Charlie. He was pissed. Never very brave the last thing Krista wanted to do was call his bluff.

One shouted Charlie.

Gulping a breath of hot air Krista set off. At first she considered kicking off her heels but the asphalt was baking in the sun. You could have fried an egg on it let alone the soles of her feet. So she yanked up the hem of her too tight skirt, showing off her control briefs to the world, and ran as best she could. All her excesses jiggled. It had been years since Krista had run anywhere. She could feel her oversized breasts trying to pop out of her top, her bulbous derriere swaying from side to side as it fought against the material of her skirt and every inch of her soft flesh either jiggled or squished firm underneath her Spanx.

Ohmigawd. groaned Krista.

Keep runnin! shouted Charlie behind her.

Focusing on the access road running alongside the dealership Krista did as she was told. Sweating like crazy she was approaching the exit when Colts yellow Corvette skidded to a stop. Acting on instinct Krista grabbed the passenger door, yanked it open and crashed down into the low slung leather bucket seats. A loud ripping sound accompanied her impact into the seat. Then she slammed the door behind her. The cool air conditioned interior hit her.

What the fuck happened?

Just drive! shouted Krista.

Okay.

He gunned the gas and skidded out of the lot. Next to him Krista was sweating; her make-up ruined and her spiked hair do collapsing down on her head. Her skirt was still hitched up and he could see those Spanx control briefs and he knew her big ass had split the back seams in two. Quite an entrance. He drove away from Nearburgs, along the access road and onto I-44. Slowly Krista caught her breath, tugged the hem of her skirt back down, grabbed the rear view mirror in her direction and sighed.

I look a freakin wreck.

Youve looked better he chuckled.

Do you laugh at everything?

You can either laugh or you can cry, Ive always gone with laughin.

Krista reflected on that. She thought back through her afternoon. Lunch at the Steak n Shake with Vickie Wooton grabbing her boobs, the problems with Vickies Mustang, the blonde getting fired at Nearburgs and then Charlie Nearburg running her off the property. Krista figured she could either laugh or cry.

Ive had a totally out there, crazy ass afternoon she giggled.

So tell me about it?

Still giggling hysterically she began.

Well Vickie Wooton called an yall coulda told me she was a lesbo but you didnt soooooooo little ol me went to her dinner date an

Both Krista and Colt laughed through her account of craziness. Wacky was an understatement. By the time the story was finished Colt had driven across town and was approaching Hills Autoplex. Beside him Krista was still giggling. He looked at her state of affairs; make-up running like a river, hair flat on her head and her skirt busted. That wasnt the look she normally had round the office.

You gonna go back to work lookin like that?

Krista reflected on that for a moment.

You gotta drop me off at home an Ill sort myself out! Omigawd Ive been out of the office, like.ummmm.three hours! Whats Hank gonna say?

Colt smiled.

Before I set off I told him you were workin on a major deal an I was helpin you out. Ol Hank wont expecting you back for a couple a hours.

You know my address? asked Krista.

No! You think Im some kind of stalker?

Noooooooooo, your too dumb to be a stalker laughed Kirsta its 4410 Sunnydale.

Thats off Southwest Parkway?

Yep.

They made the rest of the journey in silence. Colt had an AC/DC album running. Krista watched as the town flashed by. Traffic was slow along Kemp as they worked across town towards her subdivision. It gave her time to think. She liked Colt a lot. He was sexy, funny, had a wild side and seemed to care about her. Hed been good with Hunter at little leaguer practice too. She was going to let him into the house. With two hours to kill that also meant other things were going to happen. She glanced across at him and smiled; he returned the smile with a wink.

Youre totally hot laughed Krista.

An your pretty damn fine too he chuckled.

Five minutes later he stopped outside 4410 Sunnydale Drive. All around the subdivision was quiet; folks were at work. Colt didnt hesitate. He leaned across, cupped the back of her head with his hands and pulled her toward him. Krista didnt resist. Their tongues locked together. Eventually the two parted.

You gotta take your shirt off Krista said.

Out here?

My skirts ripped an I dont want the neighbours seeing my Spanx.

Your neighbours are all at work!

Colt pouted Krista.

He shrugged and unbuttoned his shirt, handing it across. Wrapping it round her Krista opened the passenger door and wiggled as fast as she could to the door. A bare bellied Colt followed on behind. Turning the key in the lock Krista jumped into the hallway. Right behind her Colt slammed the door behind, pushed her against the wall and bursting into another deep kiss.

Before long they were deep inside each other on the hallway floor with Colt pumping away and Krista releasing a years worth of sexual tension.

Save a horse ride a cowboy!!! shouted Colt yeeeeehaaaaawww!

Jackohhhhhhhhass!

But ya love it, dontcha?

Oooooooooookeep pushin like that

Yeah baby!


11pm and Jack Ranger was finally finished for the day. His original nine to five shift had been extended onto late evening. Ranger hadnt dared ask for overtime pay. He was keeping his head down and hoping nobody started thinking about disciplinaries. A rookie cop and he didnt need one of those on his record. After wrecking the police cruiser hed been relegated to office duties at the station. Signing in the towns low lifes as they checked into jail, dispatching deputies to the scene and completing the mass of paperwork that went with everyday law enforcement. It wasnt the kind of work Ranger wanted. He liked to be out on the street, prowling in his cruiser, running down low lives and maybe checking out the odd hot blonde while he was at it.

Driving along Kemp, Ranger settled into the late evening traffic. The neon jungle shone brightly ahead; a mass of fast food, retailers and headlights and taillights all mixing together under a bright summer moon. In his white F-150 Ranger was about as anonymous as any driver got round Wichita Falls; a big white guy in his late twenties at the wheel of a well maintained ten year old truck. Almost invisible  Ranger liked that.

After calling at the Sonic for a late night burger he drove on along Kemp towards Southwest Parkway. Ranger had an apartment on the north side of town; away from the newly built sub divisions and out where the army grunts lived. Near Sheppard Air Force base and the wrong side of the railroad tracks. Slowly but surely he was drifting towards Sunnydale Lane. Pulling off the highway he drove down the quiet roads of the subdivision. Late evening and most of the lights were out. Driving slowly along Sunnydale he stopped opposite 4410. Ranger killed the motor, buzzed the window down and watched. The night air was warm and still close on eighty degrees.

Shit sighed Ranger.

The yellow Corvette was parked in front of the garage at 4410. Tapping his fingers on the steering wheel Ranger wondered what the hell to do? Clearly Operation Bombshell had failed. For a moment he reflected on that. Had it really failed? What had he really wanted? Deep down Ranger knew he liked anonymous and he liked to watch. He was happier that way. Shed sent him the text and hed done nothing. That was his call.

He was still running through the options when the front door of 4410 opened. The big guy who owned the Corvette stepped out first followed by Krista. She looked cute in a pair of tight blue jeans and a t-shirt.

How the hell do you get that hair to spike up like that? asked Colt with a pat to her head.

How do you think?

I dunnoyou stick an electric cable up your ass?

Jackass! laughed Krista before standing on her tip toes and planting a kiss on his lips. The kiss developed into a long, slow make out on the hood of Colts Corvette. Ranger slumped down in her seat. There was passion there; a connection that you cant quite put your finger on. Something hed never experienced.

Eventually Colt said:

I gotta go.

Okay nodded Krista before kissing him again on the lips.

See ya tomorrow babe! said Colt as he walked towards the Corvette.

Awesome! replied Krista before closing the door.

Ranger watched as the big guy lowered himself down into the Corvette, turned on the motor, reversed onto Sunnydale and gunned the gas. His tyres spun as he accelerated down the quiet street. Silently Ranger wondered how much the guy spent on Goodyears through the year; working at Hills he probably go some big time discount? He watched the lights turn out in 4410 and sat silently for ten more minutes. Eventually turned the motor on, u-turned the truck and drove slowly back home.

Operation Bombshell was a bust.


----------



## samster (Jul 30, 2011)

*Chapter 6  The Firestone Twin 225s*

ILLUSTRATION: http://samster2009.deviantart.com/#/d4249nu

Texas Motor Speedway, costing $250,000,000, was a 1.5 mile, high banked oval built by Speedway Motorsports back in 1996. It was a sprawling motorsports complex that was a testament to the Texan understanding that bigger is better. Located in the northern most portion of Fort Worth its oversized, 120,000 seater stands rose up out of the pancake flat landscape like giant structures on a moon landing. Like a strange and alien presence in an otherwise featureless landscape. It was the Texan mecca of motorsports. Hosting two NASCAR races a year and the IndyCar series it had rapidly become The Great American Speeway.

The Firestone Twin 225s were a first for the IndyCar Series. Traditionally Texas ran one long, 500 mile race but for 2011 the night was split into two 275 mile races. It was a throwback to the old USAC races of the 1970s and as the full main grandstand proved very popular with race fans. Race one had just finished, with the aptly named Will Power taking the chequered flag with an average speed of 206mph. The break between races had brought a relative quiet across the speedway as race fans headed to the concession and souvenir stalls that ran along the ground floor of the grandstands.

Up in the North Texas Auto Dealers Association suite Hank Hill was stood with his wife, sipping on another cold beer and dragging out a conversation with Charlie Nearburg. The two men hated each other. Normally Hank made a point of avoiding a conversation with Charlie but after taking his King Ranch deal Hank was more than happy to talk away. The usually cocky, confident Charlie was clearly squirming under the pressure.

helluva month Im workin on let me tell you explained Hank retail sales are up an weve added some pretty sweet corporates on. Heck, you probably know about King Ranch?

Too small for me to really think about blustered Charlie in return.

Hank laughed.

Im surprised to hear that. Guy with a little ol dealership like yours Id have thought a big fleet order would be a big deal? Hell, when my businesses was only your size it woulda been one helluva big deal. But I gotta commend you for somethin Charlie ol boy.

What?

Being a good sport chuckled Hank I opened a big ol can of ass whup on yall last week and here you are, smilin an amiable, drinkin a cold beer and talkin to me on a Saturday night like were best buddies. So far as I can see thats business the American way, dontcha think?

Grinding his bleached white teeth and Charlie Nearburg couldnt respond. Losing the King Ranch deal had been big. Not just financially but a psychological blow; for years hed been eating into Hank Hills lead as Wichita Falls biggest car dealer but in one hammer blow Hank had clawed all that back. To an intensely competitive man like Charlie Nearburg it physically hurt.

Ill wipe that smart assed smile off your face one day soon! snarled Charlie.

Did you hear that Debra darlin? said Hank with a smirk on his face.

Debbie blinked. Shed been happy out of that conversation. Back at the 2005 Auto Dealers Awards at the Dallas Hilton shed been nailed by The Nearburg. Back then Hank had been playing the field with every young thing he got his hands on so Debbie decided it was okay to have a little fun with Charlie. Much to her relief Charlie had never mentioned it to anybody but Debbie always got antsy when her husband worked him up. It wouldnt take much for the hot headed Charlie to declare hell you stole the King Ranch deal but I fucked your wife! Debbie knew that wouldnt be good. Like her husband shed had the odd indiscretion through their years together and always been forgiven; but Charlie Nearburg would be very different. That was one screw too far.

Hank sugar, arent we supposed to be on pit road for the start your engines dooda?

Hank nodded.

Hell yeah!! he declared before turning back to Charlie as an inductee of the Auto Dealers Hall of Fame I get to stand on pit road when ol AJ Foyt tells em to start those engines. Hell its an awesome feelin. Stood there surrounded by millions of dollars worth a race cars, lookin up at all the fans in the stands. Lets a man know hes successful. Cant remember you gettin inducted, Charlie ol boy?

Fuck you Hank! growled Charlie you think your so damned smart but

Shall we go now, Hank sugar rushed Debbie.

Sure thing Debbie babe, gotta enjoy the sugar of bein a winner!

Lets go! declared Debbie, grabbing his hand and hauling him out of the suite. One of her husbands faults was he didnt know when to stop poking the rattlesnake. Hank would keep poking until the snake tried to bite and then he could fight it. Problem for Debbie was the Charlie Nearburg rattlesnake was going to rise up and bite her in the ass every bit as bad as it was Hank.

Watching the Hills depart Charlie Nearburg grabbed another ice cold bottle of Bud and smiled. For all his deal stealing ways and smart assed remarks; Charlie had something big over Hank Hill. He remembered just how good a blowjob Mrs Hill gave. It was a secret he planned on keeping secret but it was fun watching Mrs Hill sweat around him. He waited for them to reach the door before shouting:

Hey Debbie!

She stopped and twirled round to face him.

What?

You be good with all them race car drivers down there, ya hear!

Debbie rolled her eyes and smiled. She kinda liked Charlie Nearburg. He was the same kind of cocky, smart assed macho guy her husband was. Problem for Charlie was he didnt quite cut the same figure at 5ft9, hair that didnt match his eyebrows and a physique developed at the golf club rather than the gridiron or gym weights room. That was why she stayed married to Hank. Debbie liked her macho man characters to be both mind and body.

Walking along the top floor, suit terrace Colt and Krista were holding hands and starting to feel like a couple. Theyd watched the first race down in the grand stand and for race two were heading up to the Auto Dealers suite. It was Kristas first time watching a major league auto race in person and after adjusting to the noise had happily watched the brightly coloured race cars speed round the track. Or, more like, she was happy to sit with Colt and watch the action. She was starting to really like the guy. He was funny, didnt take anything seriously and looked pretty damned fine in his black t-shirt and shades.

I watched the ChampCar race here back in 01, hell it was some crazy ass shit let me tell you! Cars going so damned fast guys were blackin out at the wheel. Had to stop the damn race after 10 laps

Krista was only half listening. Rapidly shed learned that Colt was a race geek. He could tell you every NASCAR or Indy 500 race winner going back twenty years despite having drunk eight bottles of Bud at Krsitas last count.

Do ya think youve drunk enough beer, babe? asked Krista after his ramble about the 01 ChampCar race had finished.

Colt laughed.

Hell, we really are a couple!

Remember Hank an Debbie are in the suite and we work for them, remember? Dont go embarrassing us, okay?

Ive never embarrassed anyone EVER!!!!

Yeah right laughed Krista, squeezing his hand.

Ol Hank can knock back the Buds too, let me tell you!

I bet he can

Approaching the suite door they stopped; Hank and Debbie Hill had just appeared. From the red face and slightly glazed look it was clear Hank Hill had been enjoying more than his fair share of Buds. Debbie had a look, similar to Kristas, of mild irritation across her perfectly made up face. It was the look supposedly respectable women had when they went out with guys like Hank and Colt. Like they were pissed but really they were enjoying the show.

Damn Colt! shouted Hank finally you got your hands on the sugar!

Yeah man!

Krista rolled her eyes:

I guess Im the sugar?

Sure thing babe laughed Colt, patting her derriere.

Hank and me are heading down to pit lane for the start your engines thingy said Debbie with a smug smile we got invited cos Hanks in the auto dealers hall of fame an all.

Awesome! exclaimed Colt. Several years working at Hills Auto Group and he was used to Debbie Hills bragging. It was constant and a guy just had to roll with it.

That and were escaping that asshole Charlie Nearburg said Hank hes still pissed after we stole the King Ranch deal offa him.

Yeah an you did just about all ya could to piss him off even more snapped Debbie.

That asshole Nearburgs in there? said Colt, pointing at the suite.

Yep nodded Hank.

Shit sighed Krista. After her incident with Charlie Nearburg earlier in the week she didnt want to sit with him for the second race. Which was a shame. The suite was comfy and air conditioned and her feet were aching.

Not for long said Colt with authority yall watch this!

Colt strode forward towards the suite; Hank, Debbie and Krista followed on a step behind. Getting to know Krista hed discovered just how vain she was and how aware she was of her weight. She may have seemed happy go lucky and easy going at first glance but she obsessed about every detail of her appearance. Colt found it kinda hot but it was easy to smash her confidence. Charlie Nearburg had done that with his antics outside Nearburg Auto Mall. No way was Colt going to stand for that and he had a good idea how to put Charlie back in his place. Striding across the suit he approached Charlie; big hands reaching out for his jet black hair.

What the rasped Charlie as those hands grabbed hold of his hair.

You ever do anything bad to my woman again Ill seriously kick your ass! declared Colt before yanking his old bosses toupe upwards. Around the suite their was an audiable gasp as everyone checked out the now bald headed Charlie Nearburg. The silence was quickly replaced by suppressed laughter. With an evening of drinking beer the laughter wasnt surpressed for long.

Holly shit! laughed Hank.

Hes bald giggled Krista.

Give me it back! shouted Charlie.

Hell no!

Reaching back in his best baseball pitchers throw Colt threw the jet black hairpiece out through the suit and down into the grandstands. For a moment Charlie Nearburg watched in horror. His first instinct was to swing for Colt Henderson but then he factored in the size difference. Colt looked mad as hell and had a good 100lbs on the height challenged Charlie. So like the bully he was Charlie headed for the door.

Dont let the door hitcha on the way out! shouted Hank.

Fuck you Hank Hill! snarled Charlie you might have stolen the King Ranch deal but I fucked

Charlie never got to finish the sentence. The palm of Debbie Hills hand slapped hard across his face followed by a hard push towards the door. Kristas heel connected with his butt cheeks and with a groan Charlie stumbled for the exit. Not his best ever day at the races.

Asshole declared Colt one final time.

A moments silence preceded a loud round of applause. Charlie Nearburg had never been a popular man in the world of north Texas auto dealerships. In ten short seconds hed gone from an aggressive, feared businessman to a laughing stock. It was a well received transformation.

Meanwhile back in Wichita Falls and Jack Ranger finally had his police cruiser back. The old Crown Vic had been restored and he was back out on the street. With Operation Bombshell now complete his mind was clear. Hed pushed the obsession with Krista Vaughan out of his head and was now focused on the future. What the future was he couldnt say and didnt know. All he knew for sure was hed know when he saw it.

Driving along I-44 he watched as a white Expedition slowly drove past him. He looked up at the slightly plump blonde at the wheel. For a moment Ranger debated what to do. Accelerating slightly he decided to follow on. She might had a piece of ass to rival Krista Vaughan. Probably not but it was worth a look.


----------

